# Suche Ein- /Ausgangskarten für S7 300



## Neo_Cube (14 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe letztens eine S7-300 CPU erstanden (316 2DP, eine älteres Modell noch mit PCMCIA Speicherkarte). Eine Profilschiene könnte ich als Rest noch aus dem Schrott bei mir in der Firma bekommen, bei weiterem hört es allerdings leider auf (selbst Ebay ist da noch günstiger).

Nun meine Frage an euch, hat jemand noch eine Eingangskarte und /oder eine Ausgangskarte übrig, die er günstig an mich abgeben könnte?
Vieleicht sogar eine Simulationsbaugruppe SM374?
Bin bis Ende diesen Jahres noch Auszubildender und würde das ganze System zum üben benutzen.
Auch in der Hinsicht auf eine spätere Weiterbildung zum Techniker oder SPS Techniker.

Vielen Dank im voraus,
Neo_Cube


----------



## s.leuschke (21 Juni 2009)

Hallo, schau mal bei Luconda.de nach.
Die sitzen in meiner ehemaligen Heimat Aue in Sachsen.

Da hatte ich schon mal ne günstige Lizenz für 170,-€ gesehen.
Vielleicht können die Dir helfen, vielleicht per Mail kontaktieren.

Grüsse aus dem Ösi-Land
Sven


----------

